

“[Ignore] all Red Hat articles and blogging material concerning Docker” - zwischenzug
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/docker-user/uBs2__ELFe0/jrhGc4ZgTr0J

======
zwischenzug
The feature that triggered the comment from Solomon:

[https://access.redhat.com/articles/1354823](https://access.redhat.com/articles/1354823)

